# PRIDE + PREJUDICE + ZOMBIES Debuting on Digital May 10 On 4K Ultra HD™, Blu-ray™ & DVD May 31



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Debuting on Digital May 10
> 
> On 4K Ultra HD™, Blu-ray™ & DVD May 31
> 
> ...


----------

